# 2021 Norco Revolver FS2 suspension setup question.



## Drewsj423 (Mar 30, 2014)

Anybody out there have a 2021 Norco Revolver with the Sid Luxe Select +? To get my rear suspension to 20% sag I had to put 260psi in the shock. Max is 325, just seems really high for a person who weighs in at 160lbs. Also, seems to be a lot more oil than on my old fox float. Thoughts, tips or advice?

thanks


----------



## Scott241 (9 mo ago)

thinking about buying a revolver, can't find a lot of info on them. what are your thoughts since you own one. any issues with it ?
thanks


----------

